# Babes & Bimmers - You guys can thank me later



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Shouldn't that be a Jersey plate?


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

LOL I saw that pic too. One of my favs!


----------



## Bimmin2000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Clarke said:


> Shouldn't that be a Jersey plate?


i love that one!


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

my favorite mechanic










on call 24/7

hehe


----------



## E39Freak (Jul 1, 2008)

daydreamer69 said:


> my favorite mechanic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comes with her own built in carjacks :rofl:


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

daydreamer69 said:


> my favorite mechanic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is she included in "BMW Assist"?! :thumbup:


----------



## jhstealth (Mar 31, 2009)

sweet pics. I gotta add to these threads one day soon!


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

MikeCoupe said:


> Is she included in "BMW Assist"?! :thumbup:


definitely, pic was taken on emergency call to lubricate the ball joints & tie rod.......


----------



## MattieB (Dec 2, 2008)

Still waiting for the babes.


----------

